# Oh great a friggin' new guy.



## w.kaer (May 17, 2006)

Greetings and salutations to all.  I am new here.  My name is Walt.  I am currently studying Nahate Goju Ryu Karate while deployed in Iraq.  I am from Virginia Beach and studied Karate back home as well (quite a few years ago).


----------



## Lisa (May 17, 2006)

Welcome Walt!  Glad you have decided to step out of the shadows and join us.  If there is anything I can do to help, just let me know.  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## MJS (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Walt! Enjoy your stay with us! 

Mike


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 17, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Tarot (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to MT! :wavey:


----------



## terryl965 (May 17, 2006)

Welcome
Terry


----------



## Carol (May 17, 2006)

Salute to you, Walt!  

Thank you so much for your service sir.  

Welcome, and I hope you and your counterparts are staying safe "over there"


----------



## crushing (May 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Phadrus00 (May 17, 2006)

Welcome aboard Walt!


----------



## Gemini (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Walt!


----------



## stone_dragone (May 17, 2006)

If Chuck Norris were here, he'd say "Hello".

And by "Say 'Hello'" I mean he'd roundhouse kick you in the head, but he'd do it with a warm smile.

Welcome


----------



## Tames D (May 17, 2006)

Welcome Walt. I fairly new here myself and it's a great forum. Be safe over there!


----------



## bobster_ice (May 17, 2006)

Hey Walt, welcome to MT!!


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum and be safe over there


----------



## eismann31 (May 17, 2006)

Hey Walt, welcome!!!


----------



## Kacey (May 17, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!   I hope your tour is safe - I have a former student who served in Iraq (former because his night shift job means he can't make any of the available class times, now that he's back) who had some really interesting stories... like the picture of the foot long scorpion... eeuuewww...


----------



## Rick Wade (May 18, 2006)

Aloha and welcome to the boards.  Happy posting.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Swordlady (May 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  Thanks for your service to your country, and be safe.


----------



## HKphooey (May 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT.  Happy posting

Watch your 6!


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 19, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting


----------



## green meanie (May 19, 2006)

Your service is deeply appreciated. Welcome aboard! :asian:


----------



## bluemtn (May 20, 2006)

Welcome to Martial talk, Walt!  Happy posting!


----------



## kelly keltner (May 21, 2006)

welcome


----------



## still learning (May 23, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the sites.......Aloha


----------



## Raewyn (May 24, 2006)

Welcome to MT.  Look forward to your posts


----------



## KenpoTess (May 24, 2006)

Good to have you here 

Welcome and Enjoy~!

~Tess


----------



## matt.m (May 24, 2006)

Welcome Walt,

Also and more importantly Semper Fi from a Jarhead from the mid nineties.  Hats off to you bub.  Do us proud.

Semper Fi and Hoshin,

Matt


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Cyber Ninja (May 24, 2006)

Welcome FNG... What branch of the armed forces are you in? Take care while deployed...be safe and come home soon!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 25, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Walt!


----------

